# Planex



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

is festool sander Vacuum worth using does it help sand surface better


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I used a festool once and i gota say it seemed to be less rough it sucks to wall aswell like you must hold the arm but it sucks to it i dont know how but it did seem to do a better job heavy as hell but i would rather my porter cable any day


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I like the new festool sander vacs especially the container and how it breaks down into smaller pieces I make mine small as I can 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

The Ct36 vacuum has a lot more suction than a regular vac. It will also follow you around much better because of the wheel design. And the cord is so long that you usually don't need an extension cord. And it all wraps up nice on the machine. 
But I think my favorite thing is that you plug the sander power cord into an outlet on the vac and when you turn off the sander the vac turns itself off. 
With my Porter Cable I always had a mess of power cords to untangle or at least roll back up. The ct36 makes going from room to room much easier and quicker.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

D A Drywall said:


> The Ct36 vacuum has a lot more suction than a regular vac. It will also follow you around much better because of the wheel design. And the cord is so long that you usually don't need an extension cord. And it all wraps up nice on the machine.
> But I think my favorite thing is that you plug the sander power cord into an outlet on the vac and when you turn off the sander the vac turns itself off.
> With my Porter Cable I always had a mess of power cords to untangle or at least roll back up. The ct36 makes going from room to room much easier and quicker.


Exactly. The sander and Vac work together as a unit and do it well. Sure a different vacuum will work however that Festool vac will go ALL DAY sucking drywall dust or texture removal with out issue. I gave 1 a hard work out last year. Empty the bag when its full and back to sanding. Clean filter once or twice a day. Any other shop vac that is going to suck that much dust and keep running is going to be expensive anyway so may as well buy the Festool. A Home depot Rigid for $350 wont cut it. You will spend more time cleaning filters than sanding. Making pole sanding faster. The main point to the Festool is speed and the vacuum is half of it.


----------

